# Cincinnati skyline and river at night



## nakedyak (Sep 12, 2005)

took these last night...yep


----------



## Chiller (Sep 12, 2005)

WOw!!!  Holy awesome.  Just a great series.  Number one is my fave.  Very well done.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 12, 2005)

love them! Wonderful colours!!!


----------



## nakedyak (Sep 12, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## skiboarder72 (Sep 12, 2005)

beautiful night shots, great work :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 12, 2005)

Beautiful light and colours. Nice photos.


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 12, 2005)

wow, great shots.  love that first one especially, it just seems flawless...  the clarity and vibrancy of the colors are fantastic...


----------



## cpelsy2k1 (Sep 12, 2005)

great shots, would be really neat to look at them side by side with a B+W to really appriecate the colors


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 12, 2005)

can't pic a fav, they are all so awesome.. first three really rock, but they are all outstanding.. thanks for posting them!


----------



## g0lfi (Sep 12, 2005)

nice shots..i love the first 3..i like the coulors on the water...good series


----------



## nakedyak (Sep 12, 2005)

wow, thanks for all the nice comments :-D


----------



## BrittanyPagePhotography (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow- awesome pictures. I love #3, it's beautiful. Looks like something on a post card


----------



## puzzle (Sep 13, 2005)

Night photos don't normally catch me, but the first 2 and the 4th are stunning.  Think it's the colours in the water, lovely.


----------



## MichalS (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice work. Impressive reflections on the water.


----------



## zhang (Sep 13, 2005)

Great shot.  Beautiful colours and nice water reflection.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow, I really aspire to have night time shots this good.  These are fantastic. I need more practice.  Wow.


----------



## nakedyak (Sep 13, 2005)

:blushing:


----------



## 303villain (Sep 13, 2005)

great work! i love the colors, and the silky look of the water! excellent!


----------



## Randog (Sep 13, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful work!


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice shots.  #1 is great.


----------



## wildanimals (Sep 13, 2005)

It looks great, #1 my favourite. Great colours & reflections.


----------



## Trinity (Sep 16, 2005)

#1 is my favorite, too.
Amazing shots. Where in Germany can I find a skyline with colours like this?


----------



## nakedyak (Sep 16, 2005)

Frankfurt's skyline is world famous...


----------



## jstuedle (Sep 16, 2005)

Super images. We live close to Cincy, and your depictions are awesome. Keep up the great work.


----------



## ClarkKent (Sep 16, 2005)

Wonderfull work.  I enjoy them all


----------



## AlmightyWa (Sep 17, 2005)

Spot on, like the bridge


----------



## AIRIC (Sep 17, 2005)

Well done!

Eric


----------

